# 33inch dish with dual lnb and 311 reciever



## sandyr

hi,

I have a 33 inch dish with the cb2008a dual lnb to recieve 118 and 119. also have 110 in an 18 inch dish. using dish 311 reciever using sw21 switch.

subbed to americas top 200. and some internationals. The internationals come ok but the american channels all from 119 do not come in.
can someone help me find where the problem could be here?

Ran check switch tests and reset a couple of times.

one thing is when i do the check swtich, it shows only 118 -odd and even and 110 odd and even. does not show 119.


----------



## gtal98

A sw21 combines 2 sats into 1 line - hence the name. You need either a 33, 34 or 44 switch to be able to see all three satellites.


----------



## scooper

The OP is in Canada and hence outside of where Dish can provide service(legally)


----------



## sandyr

scooper said:


> The OP is in Canada and hence outside of where Dish can provide service(legally)


i am in in Florida now. I used to live in Canada. forgot to change the location.

gtal98- thanks for the response. But I am able to see some of the 119 channels i think. maybe 2 or three. so do you think it is because of the switch and not the lnb? if it is the swtich then it must be easy to replace.

thanks.


----------



## gtal98

OK, I apparently missed that you are using a non-Dish LNB in the OP. I have no idea how that would work with Dish equipment.


----------



## P Smith

I think OP have the LNBF:








and the dish setup









Now sandyr if you will draw a sketch how you connect all LNBF using SW21 and take in account 118.87W low range and 119W high range serving by one FTA LOF = 10.75 Ghz.

Actually, you'll need to discard yout FTA setup and get normal D500+ or if you like the 33" dish, buy at eBay D500+'s LNBF (monoblock 118/119 with wing 110W LNBF) or D1000.2's or D1000.4's LNBF and attach to your lovely big dish by yourself.


----------



## sandyr

psmith- yes, i have the similar kind of lnb [cb2008a] with only one out. the 110 i am getting from an 18 inch dish. so there are 2 dishes and not one 33 inch and 2 lnbs like the pic you have posted.

my setup is pretty simple. I am using a 33 inch with the dual lnb for 118/119 and a 18 inch for 110. Both connected to sw21 switch and going to the dp311 reciever.

will check out the lnb you have mentioned (monoblock 118/119 with wing 110W LNBF). thanks for the input.


----------



## gtal98

Here is what you want. It even includes the 33sw you would need. I'm not sure if this would attach easily to your dish or not though.

Or you could just call Dish and have them send out a technician to install the proper equipment for you.


----------



## sandyr

thanks gtal.

I know i could call dish tech and get it sorted out. but these dishes were already there when we moved in and all I did was buy a reciever and activate the channles i want. I don't want to get into any contract with dish or pay any extra channels. so i want to try and fix it by myself if feasible. thanks.

do you know if the dual lnb and sw21 would work?


----------



## P Smith

Those LNBF are DP type, you'll need *D*P21 for two (118/119) or *D*P34 for 118/119/110.


----------



## sandyr

@psmith- so you mean to say that i need to buy a DP dual lnb, getting 118/119 and it would work? do DP lnb's work with sw21 switches?


----------



## gtal98

I would not recommend running just 118/119. Dish moves can move channels from 110 to 119 at any point in time. I would highly suggest using all three sats.


----------



## P Smith

sandyr said:


> @psmith- so you mean to say that i need to buy a DP dual lnb, getting 118/119 and it would work? do DP lnb's work with sw21 switches?


Umm, that "combo" 118/119 is a dual DP LNBF, wing LNBF is 110 [and other separate 129]; combining those you'll need DP or DPP switches; which one ? count the sats and you'll have the model right, don't forget to tell how many tuners/coax you'll need to run down ...


----------

